# New eventing prospect



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

Just purchased this OTTB as an event prospect

What are your thoughts? 
Any critiques on his confirmation or pedigree?

15.1 HH 5 yr old gelding
Skye Tale

http://www.equibase.com/profiles/Results.cfm?type=Horse&refno=9343873&registry=T

Skye Tale Horse Pedigree





 













Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

I like him. He has a nice conformation, feet and muscle build. Very compact. 

I'm just wondering if he is missing a shoe at the back left?


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

I believe so

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He looks pretty nicely built.  I like him! I love OTTB's. Very handsome boy.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Maybe it's me, but I thought he had a bit of a hitch in his gait. 

Did he pass lameness exam?


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

cbar said:


> Maybe it's me, but I thought he had a bit of a hitch in his gait.
> 
> Did he pass lameness exam?


Didn't get a ppe done.. I'm having my vet check him over when he gets home 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Good idea. Not sure how long since he raced last, but I thought he looked off...maybe his LF. Good luck with him! He's a cutie.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Thought he looked a bit uneven as well, a bit of a nod in the trot. Lovely horse though.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

That's why I asked about the shoe because his trotting is off, and he lost his balance in the first video.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I did _not_ watch the video.....my internet is being difficult and won't let me view it! :icon_rolleyes:

What I do see is he is right side dominant with advanced muscling in his chest, shoulder and butt when compared to his left.
Don't know if that has any bearing on his way of travel or not.

He _is_ cute and still will change shape again as he "lets down" from the atmosphere of a race/training barn.

He also is 5....so when was he really born?
As a Thoroughbred he aged on January 1st, but he I bet may still be a 4 year old in actual days breathing on the ground.
Even as a 5 year old, he is *just* 5...a baby turning toddler.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

I believe he has lost a shoe in his back hoof.. The jockey I'm getting him from said he is sound and she's a very reputable seller. And a friend of a good friend of mine. So I trust her judgements. Which is why I went ahead and bought without a ppe. Although I still will get a vet out asap regaurdless. 

He will turn 5 in april 17th. So yes still a baby 4 yr old. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the 'hitch' I"m seeing is in the hind, and I think it is the lack of show, since I see him picking up his right rear fast, and that's so he can get weight OFF ;of his hind left, the barefoot one, asap.

I like his build and with better farierry, to give him some more upright , shortened heels, I think he will be a really nice prospect.


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

tinyliny said:


> the 'hitch' I"m seeing is in the hind, and I think it is the lack of show, since I see him picking up his right rear fast, and that's so he can get weight OFF ;of his hind left, the barefoot one, asap.
> 
> I like his build and with better farierry, to give him some more upright , shortened heels, I think he will be a really nice prospect.


That's what I was thinking also 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I like him a lot. He's probably moving a little off because of the missing shoe and a different trim would more than likely help his movement. His foot is probably a little ouchy being not used to a bare foot.

All in all he looks like a really nice horse. Good luck with him.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

He looks a bit off but if he's missing a shoe and is trotting on hard ground it makes sense. I think a lot of horses would look off with a missing shoe on asphalt. 

He looks a tiny bit bow legged to me. His shoulder is okay but I do not like his neck. Short and somewhat ewe like but it's something that can be worked with. at least it's not low set or a pencil neck. It's just harder to get/develop a truly correct outline. I had a 4yr old I was training with a short ewe neck (worse than this horse) and we went through some awkward stages but as he got stronger and more able it got better. Just takes time and patience. I also think it's important to train good mechanics before jumping (doesn't mean don't do polls or cavaletti or cross rails) but I find developing good mechanics and rhythm at the regular gaits helps a TON with developing good jumping mechanics and technique which for an eventer I think is ABSOLUTELY necessary for being clean, confident and safe around cross country. And also to get a rhythmical, consistent stride stadium and improved form over the fences for cleanness sake.

I'm not a huge fan of his hip or hind leg conformation. His hocks are out behind him and his stifle is fairly straight and positioned back vs more under him. It doesn't mean he cant jump but for me I prefer something built to come under and collect for the dressage portion. His pasterns are a bit soft but that's not detrimental. His left hind, black foot looks slightly swollen around his fetlock but it could be angle of the photo as it's not directly behind him but shifted kinda right. 

Overall I'll be curious to see how he improves with training. Good training can improve movement and technique quite a lot. Form to function isn't always fact and honestly a lot of eventers and jumpers aren't conformed flawlessly. 

Movement I'd also want to see his walk and canter to make a judgment. Overall I think he's cute and could make a nice prospect. It's hard to say without seeing him really move or jump. Because in hand some horses starting out look nothing at all like they can move. Training and conditioning makes a big difference in their mechanics. You have the potential to make it a lot better or worse. But good luck and have fun!


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

DanteDressageNerd said:


> He looks a bit off but if he's missing a shoe and is trotting on hard ground it makes sense. I think a lot of horses would look off with a missing shoe on asphalt.
> 
> He looks a tiny bit bow legged to me. His shoulder is okay but I do not like his neck. Short and somewhat ewe like but it's something that can be worked with. at least it's not low set or a pencil neck. It's just harder to get/develop a truly correct outline. I had a 4yr old I was training with a short ewe neck (worse than this horse) and we went through some awkward stages but as he got stronger and more able it got better. Just takes time and patience. I also think it's important to train good mechanics before jumping (doesn't mean don't do polls or cavaletti or cross rails) but I find developing good mechanics and rhythm at the regular gaits helps a TON with developing good jumping mechanics and technique which for an eventer I think is ABSOLUTELY necessary for being clean, confident and safe around cross country. And also to get a rhythmical, consistent stride stadium and improved form over the fences for cleanness sake.
> 
> ...


Thank you !
I'll be working closely with a few trainers. I know conformation isn't the end all. But gives a decent idea to start with. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

Loaded up headed home 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Take it that you bought him then?
I hope you'll keep us updated on his progress


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

jaydee said:


> Take it that you bought him then?
> I hope you'll keep us updated on his progress


Yes I did 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats on buying him!  Hopefully the hind leg situation gets sorted out.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

Congratulations looking forward to more updates and hearing of your journey and progress with him


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Looking happy!!


----------

